
The Museum of the World – an interactive experience - arishi
https://britishmuseum.withgoogle.com/
======
arishi
The Museum of the World is an interactive experience through time, continents,
and cultures, featuring some of the most fascinating objects in human history.
This project is a collaboration between The British Museum and Google Cultural
Institute.

